# Are there felons living on your farm?



## Thewife (Nov 27, 2008)

Should not be a joke, but it made me laugh!

Some one sent me this link, it is supposed to tell you where all the felons are in your neighborhood.

http://www.felonspy.com/search.html

According to their map, I am surrounded! They are living in my flooded fields, my swamps, in the clearcut above my house, across the fields in the tree farm, there was even one just about below my house, along the creek!(I guess, he already moved out?)
And they do seem to move around alot! I checked the map twice in about a half an hours time, all different names in different parts of the farm!
I also did a search that led deeper into the tree farm! Not only are the woods full of them, there was one living "in" a lake!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 27, 2008)

According to that map, our fields and woods and the woods in the neighborhood are full of felons!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 27, 2008)

we all have felons on  our farms


----------



## Thewife (Nov 27, 2008)

The scary part is, a couple of people have reported that the map gave "some" correct info. 

But, I just can't take it too serious!
If those guys are going to live in my fields, at least they could help buck bales, pick up sticks, fix fences or bring me coffee when I'm mowing?
Come to think of it, the fence stretcher did not fall off the quad, some where in the field, never to be seen again! One of them must have taken it! 
Yea, thats what happened!


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 4, 2009)

In this area, the dirty rotten scoundrels spread rocks around in my soybean fields.  They must do it during the night, when I can't see them.  And---I suspect that they sneak into our house when we aren't home and put a tiny bit of water on top of our ketchup and mustard.  I just hope it's tap water and not bodily fluids.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 4, 2009)

They are in my neighborhood but the names on there don't match the names of the people who live here.  Weird!  I know everyone around me and those names don't sound familiar.   A little scary though.


----------



## m.holloway (Jan 5, 2009)

I think they are just there and we don't even know. To many loop pole's in our system to really know where they live. People make-up address. I still get mail ,here time to time that never lived here. So yes I think we should be careful.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

the truth is crook live all around us.some we know to watch.an so just troll areas lookingb for something to get.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

The biggest thing with the link is it's wrong with where those guys are living. Reread the OP and you will find thewife makes that point.


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh yes, definately not an accurate map.  I see one behind my house but it says he lives smack in the middle of a golf course.  He must get chilly at night!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 7, 2010)

HMMMM they all seem to like dogs then because it says a GRUOP of "felons" Live in the middle of the dog boarder across the street but there all nice friendly people and there are not SEVEN people living there just a man his wife and there son....and the dogs.......and the suspected "felons"  Oh and there is one living in the creek behind my house....BUM BUM BUUUUUMMMMMM    MR. FISH FELON MAN!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmph. Well, I was looking for "proof" of felons living near me. Maybe my buckling is one. But I guess where I live isn't special enough. 

There is one at the end of the road living in a field who apparently tried to run over someone. That actually wouldn't surprise me to learn, if it were true. Guess my guineas should start being careful about crossing the road out there.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 7, 2010)

None on my farm, but there is one on my neighbors hunting land. I guess he is living in a deer stand?  Considering the conviction is unlawful discharge of a firearm, maybe its true? 

I didn't even know you could unlawfully discharge a firearm in Kentucky.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder... is that site a fake?


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 4, 2012)

Ah, HA!
I new it!
There are felons living in my swamp!
Maybe a few sticks of dynamite will take care of them and the snapping turtles.  lol


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 4, 2012)

That explains, why the cows aren't giving alot of milk, mine most be milking the cow's at night.
with the Christmas Holidays around the corner, do you think I should leave them some cookies
out???


----------

